

Instagram’s First Acquisition Is Video Sharing App Luma - WestCoastJustin
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/23/instagram-acquires-tech-and-team-of-video-sharing-app-luma-which-will-shut-down/

======
fibbery
... why is this "Instagram's First Acquisiton" and not "Facebook's Nth
Acquisition"?

------
josephpmay
I always wondered why Instagram video had such good stabilization!

